# Can anyone tell me what fish this is?



## Ugadawg1986 (Nov 10, 2011)

What is this fish and where does it come from? Does anyone here know? I know its some sort of catfish, but thats about it.


----------



## ZebraDanio12 (Jun 17, 2011)

looks like a pleco of some sort.


----------



## bmlbytes (Aug 1, 2009)

I looked around. This pleco seems to be the closest match I can find.

L075, Peckoltia sabaji

http://www.planetcatfish.com/catelog/_species.php?species_id=195


----------



## snyderguy (Feb 9, 2010)

Might be a sailfin pleco?


----------



## snyderguy (Feb 9, 2010)

Or a flathead leopard,


----------



## bmlbytes (Aug 1, 2009)

Not a sailfin. The dorsal fin is wrong for that.
Not a flathead leopard. The coloration is inverted for that. Also no orange color on the end of the tail.

I looked through all the plecos at Planet Catfish. I'm about 90% sure that it is a L075, Peckoltia sabaji. The coloration is right, the black dots have the same patterns and sizes. The dorsal fin is the same shape. It looks exactly like L075. Here is a picture of a L075


----------



## Ugadawg1986 (Nov 10, 2011)

bmlbytes said:


> Not a sailfin. The dorsal fin is wrong for that.
> Not a flathead leopard. The coloration is inverted for that. Also no orange color on the end of the tail.
> 
> I looked through all the plecos at Planet Catfish. I'm about 90% sure that it is a L075, Peckoltia sabaji. The coloration is right, the black dots have the same patterns and sizes. The dorsal fin is the same shape. It looks exactly like L075. Here is a picture of a L075


Im pretty sure you're right about this. Goob job!


----------



## snyderguy (Feb 9, 2010)

Ah nice, I missed it. I looked on planet catfish too but didn't see that one.


----------



## Ugadawg1986 (Nov 10, 2011)

I have another question, wat is this?


----------



## platies pwn (Nov 29, 2010)

A syno of some sort.


----------



## bmlbytes (Aug 1, 2009)

That is a Synodontis angelica

http://www.planetcatfish.com/catelog/_species.php?species_id=278


----------



## Ugadawg1986 (Nov 10, 2011)

Are there any similar looking that exist in blue?


----------

